# another new guitar..



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

did another build thread over on HC to show the building of my latest, a simple bolt on neck, slab body design.

http://www.third-st.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=19256911

Some details:

solid rosewood neck, 25" scale length ebony board
swiss pear single piece body
TV Jones classic neck and bridge pickup
LR Baggs tunomatic piezo bridge
LR baggs control X system to mix the pickups with the bridge pup

Its a simple guitar, I built it on a Monday and Tues and wednesday night after work, finished it thursday during the day and rubbed it out and assembled friday early before work. Wired it up saturday and played it all last weekend.

I love the rosewood, wax and oil finished neck. It wont be my last. My next thing is to start experimenting with different woods for neck construction...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice job, and by the looks of it a very impressive shop there as well. :bow:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow nice job... checked out your thread and was impressed with your build. 
You might say i'm building up to it, I am working with old guitars and expiermenting around with different methods. Hope to be able to build one as nice as yours someday.... Again a job well done. :food-smiley-004: 
How's it play . Thanks for the tips on pickguard cutting I think I'll try your method... mine sucks..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

my shop is 4,000 square feet full of industrial woodworking equipment.... but I am a cabinetmaker thats my trade. It does come in handy for building guiatrs though..


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Wow nice job... checked out your thread and was impressed with your build.
> You might say i'm building up to it, I am working with old guitars and expiermenting around with different methods. Hope to be able to build one as nice as yours someday.... Again a job well done. :food-smiley-004:
> How's it play . Thanks for the tips on pickguard cutting I think I'll try your method... mine sucks..



its plays really well. Its got a fat neck, which I love, and the action is nice and low. My fretwork gets better with each guitar I do.

The baggs bridge really does emulate an acoustic well, and blended in with the TV's its a great full sound. Perfect for songs like Chilliwack's "fly by night" that have an acoustic intro. flip a switch and you go from bridge to mains.

I love building and playing - but to play your own guitars is just the best of everything. I dont know why everyone doesnt do it!! 

AJC


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## TheOz (Oct 19, 2006)

great job! it looks amazing!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Another great job A.J. . I haven't had much time at home lately but I do have a couple of projects on the go. I also don't want to hijack your thread so lets stick to that great looking guitar you built. Sweet guitar I really like the natural finish. Well done Sir.


----------

